# Official Atlanta Pro Solo event thread



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> I'm saying that generalities followed blindly lead to many dead ends


Yes, that is true. All I'm saying is that if you're looking at a section of the course and are torn between going wide to carry momentum or going tight to cut distance... I have found that *when I am torn* about what line to take, 90% of the time the tighter line was faster.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Andy said:


> Yes, that is true. All I'm saying is that if you're looking at a section of the course and are torn between going wide to carry momentum or going tight to cut distance... I have found that *when I am torn* about what line to take, 90% of the time the tighter line was faster.


apparently I must refer to the fallback position ...

noob


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> apparently I must refer to the fallback position ...
> 
> noob


Well this noob is getting $125 from BMW for his 3rd place finish, so&#8230; :neener:

:angel:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> I'm saying that generalities followed blindly lead to many dead ends


Are you going to start writing fortune cookie messages


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Andy said:


> Well this noob is getting $125 from BMW for his 3rd place finish, so&#8230; :neener:
> 
> :angel:


even a blind squirrel can manage to trip across his own nut once in a while :dunno: :eeps:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> even a blind squirrel can manage to trip across his own nut once in a while :dunno: :eeps:


Now, I think I actually did see that in a fortune cookie once&#8230; the phrase I mean, not the nuts.


----------



## Mike48162 (Oct 17, 2003)

*My two cents...*

Nice driving Andy...was wondering what you did with the improved times at end of the day on Sunday. One of the advantages I have up here in Ohio is driving against Jack in DS all the time...and he is the master of that short/'slow' line that he uses to beat you by a second.

The other thing you said 'Sixty foot into the course and I am already 4/10th behind.' Yes, 330's give up some in acceleration...but the one thing they do do well is brake...and done right you might pick up atleast 1/2 this time outbraking an WRX into the first corner. I find I can wait stupidly long and then if I am hard but composed with inputs the car will do what you want running at 10/10s even transitioning into a corner.

The other thing that Andy you mentioned is working on the driver...which you know is the key....but now with the move to STX you are changing the car a lot...which is fun but whenever I did this what I found was that I was more watching how the car was doing or handling...and so was less focused on my driving.

Local events are for playing with set-up...National and CENDIV events are for driving.
So c'mon up to Toledo airport this weekend.

But congrats...you're definitely not sitting on the porch watching anymore, huh?
(you're in the hunt with the big dogs...atleast for this weekend!) 
:thumbup:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, well done A! :thumbup:

The other thing you noted about the tighter line... where the rubber was down. That's more important than distance.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Outstanding! Way to go Andy :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Mike48162 said:


> Nice driving Andy...was wondering what you did with the improved times at end of the day on Sunday. One of the advantages I have up here in Ohio is driving against Jack in DS all the time...and he is the master of that short/'slow' line that he uses to beat you by a second.


My quickest runs on Sunday was a direct result of taking the tighter line, driving aggressively, not overdriving and hitting all my marks. &#8230; and I totally agree with racerdave, it was the amount of rubber that was laid down that convinced me that the tighter line would be quicker.



Mike48162 said:


> The other thing you said 'Sixty foot into the course and I am already 4/10th behind.' Yes, 330's give up some in acceleration...but the one thing they do do well is brake...and done right you might pick up atleast 1/2 this time outbraking an WRX into the first corner. I find I can wait stupidly long and then if I am hard but composed with inputs the car will do what you want running at 10/10s even transitioning into a corner.


In regards to braking, the problem is that there was really no first corner that I could try and out break them. About 70 feet from the line started a set of transitions / gates that went off camber and down hill. It was actually a very tricky start&#8230; not to mention the entire start was down hill which required you to use the e-brake in order to keep from rolling through the lights. I'm just glad I didn't have any red lights. On Saturday my reaction times averaged about .650, on Sunday I was averaging about .550 (.499 is a red light). On Sunday I was able to get my 60 foot times down to 2.150 (from 2.200 on Saturday).



Mike48162 said:


> The other thing that Andy you mentioned is working on the driver...which you know is the key....but now with the move to STX you are changing the car a lot...which is fun but whenever I did this what I found was that I was more watching how the car was doing or handling...and so was less focused on my driving.
> 
> Local events are for playing with set-up...National and CENDIV events are for driving.


Doing the Dial-In Evolution school taught me a lot about car setup, but even more important allowed me to feel what the car would do after making certain changes. I got to feel how a stiffer front end gets you through the slaloms quicker, however will cause a push in steady state cornering / sweepers. I then set the front end up a bit softer and was able to get the front end to bite really well in the corners, however it would hurt me a bit in transitions. I will now be able to set the car up based on the course layout, surface and conditions. I've learned that setting the car up for the course is worth at least 2 to 3/10ths&#8230; that could be the difference between 1st and 3rd.

My car was drastically changed from the Tour to the Pro&#8230; I ended up raising the front of the car, made a front swaybar change, changed the front bump and rebound and also made changes to the rear bump and rebound. I would not have done as well at the Pro if I would not have made those changes. When I go back to a larger Tour type course, I'm going to have to tighten the car back up otherwise I'll be waaaay too loose.



Mike48162 said:


> So c'mon up to Toledo airport this weekend.


I can't make it up to Toledo this weekend, I'll be running a local event here in Columbus instead. However I do plan to make a couple trips up there to prepare for the Toledo Tour.

Thanks Mike!!

See ya soon,
Andy


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Sorry for the poor scan quality. DRP will be sending me a bunch of digital photos on CD.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey, good pic. 

Nice to see someone looking ahead! :thumbup:

(I have to work on that myself... bad habits form on the street!!  )


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Andy said:


> Sorry for the poor scan quality. DRP will be sending me a bunch of digital photos on CD.


 Looks like Ann got the jump on you there, dude.

THat's okay...you got game. 

:lmao:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> Looks like Ann got the jump on you there, dude.
> 
> THat's okay...you got game.
> 
> :lmao:


Yeah, she was launching really well and definitely got me to the first corner. That's ok, I caught up to her by the time we crossed the finish.  :thumbup:


----------

